

A Modest Proposal: Dueling 3D Printer Board Game - EmilStenstrom
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/a-modest-proposal-dueling-3d-printer-board-game/

======
bcj
I think this would be prohibitively expensive (every player requiring their
own 3D printer is a Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicle-level device
requirement), and this is a terrible use of "a modest proposal", but I love
the idea and would put money toward it.

